# Rules/Promotional question



## 80H (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm independently releasing an ebook on the guitar that's in it's final stages. It's been a ton of work - totally worth it though. I'm very passionate about the instrument and want to play full time; this book is an extension of that. I've brainstormed lots of different ways to promote it and the forum came up naturally but I'm a little confused on how to go about this and don't wanna get my thread and my account banhammered so yeah i made this thread. 

my specific question is with - 

All builders and dealers must post in the Dealer section concerning builds and items for sale. Being a member here is a privilege, as is getting free advertising. If at any time you make it difficult for us, the Mod team, or for the members of this site in general, you will be dealt with permanently. No questions asked.
Builders may not "spam by proxy" in other forum sections. If you need clarification - contact a mod first!

i don't really consider myself a builder or a dealer - books are a byproduct of me being a guitarist. the proceeds from this book are only a means of me moving to a place where i can commit full-time hours to the instrument and make music and release free lessons. i also noticed that i'm not permitted to post in the classified section due to post count so i'd like to know what my options are 

thanks,
-Adam 


p.s. i'm also fully willing to share 50% of the proceeds from the book to ss.org. i haven't set up my paypal or e-junkie yet cause i've been busy w/the book and general procrastination but whatever it takes to get the ball rollin is good w/me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

I think if you're selling anything as a dealer it goes to dealer section.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd be happy for you to post about your book in the Music Theory & Technique forum, provided that you keep all your promotions to a single thread, and that you declare your interests in your signature in the same way that builders/dealers have to. 

RE: advertising or profit-sharing or whatever, you'd have to talk to the admin (Alex) about that, but I can't imagine it'd be good value for money.


----------



## 80H (Nov 10, 2011)

sweet, appreciate it. sounds like a pretty good place for it


----------

